# MTF Exclusive Video Announcement: Epic Christmas Village V



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Epic Christmas Village V is Live on YouTube as of 12:25 this morning. The Epic Christmas Village Series is my attempt to share my ideas and my love for Christmas Village Modeling with like-minded people. There is no better place for the sharing of creativity in a collegial environment than The Model Train Forum. The generosity of this Forum's members fosters the continuing growth and development of individual creativity that can be found nowhere else. This is the one and only Forum where I will be making an announcement. I couldn't be happier than to share my video with my friends here at the Model Train Forum.

Emile


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Emile this is exquisite. I was told that it was really something and had looked forward to seeing it since Brian is a pretty good judge of Christmas things. Was he ever correct.

A beautiful layout with exceptional photography. You gave created something that is very special. Everyone on MTF needs to see this.

Thanks so much for sharing it. Paula is going to have a fit when she sees this. I am afraid that she is going to want to increase the size of the garage addition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

*This has to be the best video of a Christmas layout ever done.* Emile is a true artist on every respect.

I have been a fan of Department 56 buildings and accessories for a very long time, Emile's use of them is nothing short of spectacular.

Thanks for helping to make the MTF the best train forum place to go, Emile.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great video Emile, pretty fancy production! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

You know I asked *1s*t about it, and have really,really been waiting for it 

and now we have it , with respect to the production: How does 1 place the music
on a video!!!, if the instructions are to involved , you have my email from previous
contact. I would like to try !!!!!!!!!!! AND A HUGE THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Jim M (Jun 21, 2015)

Fantastic:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Classic Emile, love your videos of Christmas. It takes me back when things were simpler and people got along even if was only at Christmas. 

Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus, he lives in our hearts and I TRULY BELIEVE.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks everybody. All your kind words mean so much. They are greatly appreciated.

Also, I've posted an answer to Terry's question as a new thread on video editing which itself is a lot of fun.

Emile


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Emile, it's not enough to simply say "great video" in view of the all of the many, many components the final product represents. Thanks for taking the time to shoot, edit (video and audio), and produce this wonderful video--sure puts me in the Christmas spirit.

And thanks for the "how to" thread you posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Emile, a big thank you for making your wonderful Christmas Video a MTF exclusive. This should draw all kinds of folks in the O-Gauge world (and beyond) to us in order to enjoy your video.

*This is a huge plus for the MTF.*


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Emile,
You really did a great job again! Thank you very much for posting the video here.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Emile, your genius with Christmas trains and displays continues to amaze me. What a wonderful video of a wonderful display. Great production my friend!

The opening of this video was awesome with 1225 backing into the paint shop and exiting in gold...neat engine house structure by the way. Of the many, one of my favorite scenes in your video is Harry Potter standing underneath the tree with his car in it.

You made a lot of us on this forum smile today, Emile. Thank you for that. Your video was a fantastic way to kick of the month of November and the holiday season.

Wow...words just can't describe how well this video and layout were done.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Emile, The layout and video are so beautiful! Really puts us in the Holiday spirit.

Thank you for sharing it here on MTF for the world to see. Tucgary


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG - That is spectacular. Beautifully completed. The very top of a model train presentation. Congratulations on a well done job. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

We watched the video again last evening and it is even better the second time.

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We watched the video again last evening and it is even better the second time.
> 
> :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


It is! There are things I missed the first time.
I can't wait for snow to come and then watch this video again as I'm sure it will be even better then.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Amazing. So much to look at. Well done and thank you.


----------



## Charlie (Sep 19, 2015)

Emile:

This is really very nice, but my favorite "scene" is right at the start with the Polar Express going in to the backshop in black and transforming to the Gold Polar Express... very clever.

Thank you for sharing.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

Watched the video for the 3rd time this afternoon. Every time we see it, we pick up new things we did not notice before.

I agree with you Charlie, the opening sequence with the Gold Edition coming out of the paint shop is pure genius. I particularly liked the effect of the change of lights in the structure just before the Gold edition leaves the shop.

Way to go, Emile.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did love the gold engine coming out after the Polar Express backs in, very cool.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Emile,

What can I say that hasn't already been posted by my fellow forum members. You know how much I enjoyed your Polar Express - BELIEVE Video. I sent it to everybody I knew and listed links for it on several forums.

If I were to list videos using baseball terms, the Polar Express was a *Grand Slam.*

Well your latest video is a "*Don Larsen*". 

For the people under 50, Don Larson pitched a Perfect Game in the 1956 Worls Series. Possibly the greatest game ever played. He tossed only 97 pitches and 70 of them were strikes!

That my friend is how I rate your latest masterpiece, *Greatest Toy Train Christmas video EVER.*

It belongs on Good Morning America. Why not send them the link and see what thet say? I don't think they would play the whole vodeo, but I am sure they would love to interview you to get details about what inspired you, how long it took and good stuff like that. It is not a request, it is your duty. That way MILLIONS of people around the world will be able to enjoy it.

Stick with me kid I'll make you a star.

For now all I can add is... *THANK YOU.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

*"It belongs on Good Morning America. Why not send them the link and see what thet say? I don't think they would play the whole vodeo, but I am sure they would love to interview you to get details about what inspired you, how long it took and good stuff like that. It is not a request, it is your duty. That way MILLIONS of people around the world will be able to enjoy it."*

Good suggestion, Jim. Any of the major networks would love it. Let's take it to another level, how about a live broadcast from the home of the "famous one".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right, then we can see what Crab Cakes do on their days off!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Right, then we can see what Crab Cakes do on their days off!


Who knows... he could go from being the BigCrabCake  to the Big HappyCake. 

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Jim, I would sign him to a contract ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

You guys are a RIOT!!!

I've seen the way local News stations cover stories like this. Half the time they make the Train Guy look like a hoarder! It's usually some old guy with a wooden train whistle in his mouth wearing pajamas and a conductors cap surrounded by his 100 pet cats.

I do feel some sort of Duty however, as Santa Fe Jim points out. If I get asked to appear on Good Morning America or similar National show, I will gladly go to New York. The only condition is that I must be permitted to wear a Model Train Forum shirt in any and all appearances.

On a similar note, Lionel Trains Social Media Manager contacted me through Jennifer. They are featuring several Christmas videos on LionelTracks in December and wanted permission to include Epic Christmas Village V. We agreed of course.

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great Emile, it's nice to be recognized for all the hard work you put into the display.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> You guys are a RIOT!!!
> 
> On a similar note, Lionel Trains Social Media Manager contacted me through Jennifer. They are featuring several Christmas videos on LionelTracks in December and wanted permission to include Epic Christmas Village V. We agreed of course.
> 
> Emile


That's great to hear! I'm happy for you. This really is the best Christmas train video.


----------



## SamM (Nov 5, 2015)

I must first say - WOW, amazing video! Looks like I need to go watch episodes I .. IV, too!

Second, I'm really enjoying this forum. My train thoughts are limited to the holidays - many other things to enjoy the rest of the year. I'm making my rounds through the various train forums, and found an explosion of activity here from what I'd seen previously. 

Let me know if there is a better spot to introduce myself. I am looking forward to seeing what others are up to here, but also sharing some of my Christmas train activity this season!

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum Sam. This is definitely THE place to be. All of the top Modelers are now on this Forum and they are happy to help us with any question we might have. There is a real camaraderie here that you just can't find anywhere else' Our Moderators aren't controlled by Advertisers the way Moderators on other forums seem to be. We have a free exchange of idea's in a collegial manner. Glad to have you with us.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome Sam to the MTF!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Sam, it is a lot busier on the O-gauge side nowadays.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Sam. 

Great video Emile. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: Being a New Yotker, I love all the NY landmarks; Grand Central Station, Radio City, The Flat Iron Building, Empire State Building, Christler Building, etc.


----------



## Sidewinder (Sep 21, 2015)

Emile: 

Simply OUTSTANDING! I can't wait to show this to the kids.....

Thank you for sharing, 

Jon


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I love the 2016 Ball above Times Square and the special appearence of the Beatles. These are just two of the countless "nice touches" that stand out.


----------



## ZETT (Nov 8, 2015)

Fantastic! That 10 minutes flew by!


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Emile, Your Epic Christmas Village V video is fantastic and was very enjoyable and fun to watch!! All of your detail work is just remarkable. Your Christmas layout, trains, and all of your Christmas themed buildings and scenes most certainly get everyone in the holiday mood. Thanks for sharing your beautiful Christmas layout and getting all of us into the Christmas spirit!! P.S. Seriously, you should consider contacting one or more of your local TV stations and asking them if they would like to show your Christmas layout on one of their holiday news casts/shows. What you have created is amazing and would be a big hit with viewing audiences of all ages.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

*"Seriously, you should consider contacting one or more of your local TV stations and asking them if they would like to show your Christmas layout on one of their holiday news casts/shows. What you have created is amazing and would be a big hit with viewing audiences of all ages."*

*Carl is absolutely correct. *You are in a major TV market (Washington, DC) and any of the network stations would jump at the chance to cover your layout during Christmas Week.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Just amazing Emile!!! Thanks for sharing with us and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Play Trains (Oct 16, 2015)

Emile,thank you for sharing! Made me reflect back on Christmas when I was a child,gave me a very warm holiday feeling! Thank you for that!


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice.:appl:


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Fantastic video Emile, I forwarded the Youtube link to all of the local train guys so they could enjoy it as well. First rate all the way!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW EMILE:appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos: very well done. Loved the Black PE going into the shed and coming out GOLDEN, Well done!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Believe it or not I posted a comment at the other place under the topic: *Getting Close to Christmas*

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/...mas?reply=45214903294165794#45214903294165794

Stating: *"The BEST TRAIN CHRISTMAS VIDEO ever is on the other forum."*

and it lasted over night.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That could be a record Jim.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

*"and it lasted over night."*

Wait till they read our Forum posts this morning, 5,4,3,2,1, POOF, gone.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

GRJ & PTC

I hope that it will attract more visitors here and maybe even gain some members.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

*"I hope that it will attract more visitors here and maybe even gain some members"*

*No question that your heart is in the right place, Jim*. Hopefully, many will find Emile's wonderful Christmas video and decide to stay with us. Having Emile as an integral part of our growing family of quality MTF members is a huge gain for us. Heck, in just one day last week, 25 new members for the MTF. I am sure that Emile's video was a big part of this.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Just showed my bride, who usually won't watch train videos, and she cried!!


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent video!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

As Sante Fe Jim says (in another place ) simply the best.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello EddieZ - I hope you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

I am bumping this to the top so that Big Ed sees it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

I took a 4th look at the video this morning and it just keeps getting better every time you view it.

Super job, Emile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sidewinder (Sep 21, 2015)

I finally got the opportunity to watch the video with my wife and kids. HUGE HIT! We all enjoyed the PE "makeover" (black to gold) very much. The kids had fun hunting for familiar characters....my wife got a kick out of the Beatles and Downton Abby. 

Thanks again, Emile!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

Sidewinder said:


> I finally got the opportunity to watch the video with my wife and kids. HUGE HIT! We all enjoyed the PE "makeover" (black to gold) very much. The kids had fun hunting for familiar characters....my wife got a kick out of the Beatles and Downton Abby.


Glad that you were able to share that with your family. I have always tried to incorporate a number of famous characters or scenes in unexpected places. This year, the Beatles and Harry Potter seem to be fan favorites. I'm sure your kids picked up Madeline and Ralph form A Christmas Story. There are others, of course, that I will not name until later. Can you kind them?

The most difficult to find each year is usually Yoda from Star Wars. This year he appears between 3:12 and 3:35. Yoda is a little out of focus this year, so it's not really a fair challenge. I'll be more careful about that in the future.

Emile


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great video. Simply amazing


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, I 'm slow, from the Subway, you can see some elevation, and
continuation of layout off to the right, that looks huge, have you got 2 layouts ? , or do you vacuum the snow off, when it warms up . OR , is it CHRISTMAS ALL YEAR LONG!!??
OOPSSS !!! 1 more,? what are the little square candy cane fence rail posts?
AND of Course, > Thank you,


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

TGP said:


> Okay, I 'm slow, from the Subway, you can see some elevation, and
> continuation of layout off to the right, that looks huge, have you got 2 layouts ? , or do you vacuum the snow off, when it warms up . OR , is it CHRISTMAS ALL YEAR LONG!!??
> OOPSSS !!! 1 more,? what are the little square candy cane fence rail posts?
> AND of Course, > Thank you,


My layout is an Around-The-Room type. The view from the subway is in 1 corner of the layout. I have 5 different levels but not all the way around the room. My layout has always been a temporary Christmas village so the snow and everything else would usually be packed up by February. This year I have started to leave up a smaller year-round section but it is also modeled in winter. All of the candy cane accessories are from the Department 56 North Pole Village collection. The small lighted squares along the tracks of the North Pole are Dept 56 North Pole Luminaries.

Emile


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Me and wife were bay sitting the neighbors kids last night. We showed them your video, they were mesmerized and didn't move from watching it. 10 minutes ago, we go ta call from neighbor, apparently they told her about this video, I had to tell her were to find it. Apparently they're going to sit down and tonight with their kids, watch it on their computer Great job and thank for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

josef said:


> Me and wife were bay sitting the neighbors kids last night. We showed them your video, they were mesmerized and didn't move from watching it. 10 minutes ago, we go ta call from neighbor, apparently they told her about this video, I had to tell her were to find it. Apparently they're going to sit down and tonight with their kids, watch it on their computer Great job and thank for sharing.


That's an awesome story! Thank YOU for sharing my video with them.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

"Me and wife were bay sitting the neighbors kids last night. We showed them your video, they were mesmerized and didn't move from watching it. 10 minutes ago, we go ta call from neighbor, apparently they told her about this video, I had to tell her were to find it. Apparently they're going to sit down and tonight with their kids, watch it on their computer Great job and thank for sharing."

For me, this is what Emile's video is all about. It captures the Christmas season and the clever use of model trains in a way that commands your attention. Anyone who sees it has to be very impressed with just how well done the layout and video are. 

*Emile has a found a method to promote our hobby in a very special way.*


----------

